# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Edition 2500CI Digital Satellite Receiver

## gep58

Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μπορούσε,

όποιος γνωρίζει ή όποιος έχει αυτόν τον δέκτη και αν είναι εύκολο να τον ανοίξει, να μου δώσει τις τιμές των R905, ZD906 από την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού (κωδ. πλακέτας ΑR-361 V1.1_2004/03/30).
Είναι κρίμα να παροπλισθεί μόνο γι΄αυτό το λόγο!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά !!!

gep58

----------


## gep58

Επανέρχομαι επειδή βρήκα αυτά που ζητούσα από κάποιον άλλο δέκτη.
Ως εκ τούτου δεν χρειάζεται να μπεί στον κόπο κανένας και αν έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα κάποιος ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω.

gep58

----------


## nbsat

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σας παρακαλώ πολύ μπορείτε να μου δώσετε τις τιμές των R905, ZD906?

----------

